# Knife making suppliers



## winpooh498 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am looking for some suppliers of Knife making kits. I am mainly looking for folding knives.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Not gonna be much help here but I gotta ask.  Why look for knife making supplies on a penturners site?  You know you are all thinking it, I just had the nerve to ask.


----------



## igran7 (Dec 3, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Not gonna be much help here but I gotta ask.  Why look for knife making supplies on a penturners site?  You know you are all thinking it, I just had the nerve to ask.



Because several folks here also make other things (knives included)  In fact there is a thread currently running in "the other things we make" forum showing off a handmade knife.  I think it is a perfectly legitimate and appropriate question to ask here.

You might want to take note that the question was asked in the casual conversation thread.

Dawn I don't know of any places, but if I come across one I will post here or PM you the info.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Not gonna be much help here but I gotta ask.  Why look for knife making supplies on a penturners site?  You know you are all thinking it, I just had the nerve to ask.


I second Joe's comments.


----------



## igran7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dawn here is a link from arjudy's thread on a supplier. http://www.northcoastknives.com/nort...s_Specials.htm

You can check out his beautiful creation in the "other things we make" forum.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 4, 2008)

igran7 said:


> Dawn here is a link from arjudy's thread on a supplier. http://www.northcoastknives.com/nort...s_Specials.htm
> 
> You can check out his beautiful creation in the "other things we make" forum.


Thanks for the kind words, Joe.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 4, 2008)

Google "Knife Making Suppies" and you'll see a lot of companies offering supplies and kits.


----------



## Gruntster (Dec 4, 2008)

IMO, knifekits.com has the highest quality out there, I have been carrying a folder I made with their stuff since 2003. I used to sell kits of theirs I had modified, I have never had one returned to me for anything other than a sharpening. Great stuff, great company to deal with.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.jantzsupply.com
http://www.knifekits.com
http://www.northcoastknives.com
http://www.texasknife.com
http://www.atlantacutlery.com

Count me with the ones who feel this is an appropriate question.  I enjoy making the occasional knife.  Also, I'm not sure, but I think there is an ongoing thread about bowl turning  on this penturning site. :wink:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 4, 2008)

Reply from Cav is best. I believe Jantz is the biggest supplier out there.
Personally, I would, and did, Google the subject before asking others.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 4, 2008)

I use jantzsupply.com.  Their customer service is great.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Thank you for all of the useful replies. *

I am sorry if someone has a problem with me asking a Non-penturning question here, but get over yourself already! OH and BTW, did you notice that this was put in "Casual Conversation"? I don't believe that there are ANY restrictions on what is or is NOT allowed to be asked. With the exception of Politics and Religion!

As far a Googling this topic I did, but I don't necessarily know what/who would be good to work with. So I thought that a simple question wouldn't hurt. I guess once again I am proven wrong in the fact that questions aren't to be asked. If you don't like that someone asked a question or don't feel that they didn't do a "search" first. Then do everyone else a favor and keep your fingers away from the keyboard and use the back button to leave the thread. Your opinions do nothing but hurt and stifle this forum!

Yes, I had seen the post over in "Other things we make" and it is an awesome knife.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually I have not seen to much that cannot get asked about here and not get at least some info. I also think the "Show some decency and search for it" crap needs to end also. This forum exists to share "Information". If you have a problem with that then it is your illness that you choose to subject yourself to it.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 4, 2008)

Jantz is easily number one on both selection and price.  One more good link is 

www.knifeandgun.com

Their stabilization service is highly recommended by the knifemaking community, and the will do pen blanks as well, I believe.


----------



## pipecrafter (Dec 4, 2008)

I have done loads of business with all of these guys:
www.knifekits.com
www.texasknife.com
www.jantzsupply.com

Of them, I really like dealing with knifekits.com - their website is easiest to use, I think.  They also have a lot of stuff not available at the other places.  However, they sometimes don't have stuff I need - like as-sheared 10xx or 0-1 steel bars.  For folder kits, however, I really don't think they can be beat.


----------



## Dario (Dec 4, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Not gonna be much help here but I gotta ask.  Why look for knife making supplies on a penturners site?  You know you are all thinking it, I just had the nerve to ask.



This is a community and most trust the members to share good information.  Yes, you can find about anything online but finding which leads you to the best is very difficult.

I personally ask almost anything here...including help finding a job, writing resume, prayers, advise, etc.  I've not turned a single pen in almost a year but I am still here because of my friends.  They might not hear from me a lot now but I get some "update" by reading their posts.

It is like you showing us your recent "trophy".  Your success is celebrated by most...that's what friends do.


----------



## amosfella (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out the vendors in Blade magazine.  IIRC they only allow the best to advertise in that one.
Take a pen and a paper and flip through it in the supermarket.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 4, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Not gonna be much help here but I gotta ask.  Why look for knife making supplies on a penturners site?  You know you are all thinking it, I just had the nerve to ask.




Don't ask about knife supplies but, DEER HUNTING is directly related to pen making. I often fire pens from my lathe at deer. That must be the connection.

Yes, anything can be Googled but, most times the questions are asked not only to get a list of suppliers but, to get some feedback about the suppliers from people who have dealt with them. Goolge is not going to tell you if a supplier has a good reputation or good customer service. That is what a forum like this is for... help and information.

Dawn, I hope you find the information you are looking for.


----------



## rdunn12 (Dec 4, 2008)

A friend of mine ordered some blades from northcoastknives.com,they have'nt arrived yet but they are the Alout blades,item E on blades page 3.Will let you know the quality and service if you like.I am looking forward to making one myself.Been looking around for some really cool wood to make handles from.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ronald, I have done a couple of knives from NorthCoastKnives and they were decent kits.  I have only done a few folders, but so far I have been well satisfied with the sites I linked to in my earlier post.  BTW, the Boot Dagger is a nice way to display some figured wood.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Did not mean to strike a nerve, only to say there are many knife making forums and companies with a more direct line to where you wanted to get.  I apologize for making it sound like I was complaining it was meant as more of a joke, not as anything more. Sorry some of you feel your "joking" is ok and mine is NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Morris129 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have bought letter opener blanks,  also if you are a carver they have 4 blanks for carving knifes.  I think I paid $16 for 4 blanks which ios a good buy because they really hold their edge.  Thia is the Texas Knife site.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dawn, here is a link to some old posts where I showed a few kits I made.  The Bubinga folder is the kit I mentioned in an email to you.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=373

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=580


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 5, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Did not mean to strike a nerve, only to say there are many knife making forums and companies with a more direct line to where you wanted to get.  I apologize for making it sound like I was complaining it was meant as more of a joke, not as anything more. Sorry some of you feel your "joking" is ok and mine is NOT!!!!!!!


PM sent!!!


----------



## woodboys (Dec 6, 2008)

Dawn, I just wonder where you came up with that last name?


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 6, 2008)

woodboys said:


> Dawn, I just wonder where you came up with that last name?




I'm the one who blessed her with that name:laugh::laugh: Looks like we may be having a family reunion here on IAP


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 6, 2008)

woodboys said:


> Dawn, I just wonder where you came up with that last name?





UUUMMMMM, I got my last name when I got married. :wink::wink:
I had no idea why you were asking until I looked at your profile. This is very interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## RHossack (Dec 6, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Not gonna be much help here but I gotta ask.  Why look for knife making supplies on a penturners site?  You know you are all thinking it, I just had the nerve to ask.


Yes you did ... and I have a slight hunch how the topic will go when jumping on a woman with a question in a non-pen-turning conference.

Hmmm, your avatar suggests other than pen turning.  Too make sure that this topic is pen related, I re-supplied my antler stock for pems


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 7, 2008)

RHossack said:


> Yes you did ... and I have a slight hunch how the topic will go when jumping on a woman with a question in a non-pen-turning conference.
> 
> Hmmm, your avatar suggests other than pen turning.  Too make sure that this topic is pen related, I re-supplied my antler stock for pems



Pity to cut that up. Congrats.


----------



## cozee (Dec 7, 2008)

Dawn, thanks for asking that question. In response, it brings out those whom you've put your trust in to answer and help yet it also brings out those who have forgotten what it is like; first, to venture into a new craft, and second, that like the rest of us, we do have more than one interest yet they may well be uniquely related. You go girl!!!:good:




Rifleman1776 said:


> Pity to cut that up. Congrats.



Well now, if he don't cut it up it will simply hang on a wall somewhere, possibly begin to fade and fall apart, gather dust, and just like the memories attached to it, will simply become forgotten for the most part with the next generation. With a pen made from it, it becomes a heritage piece that can many times through out generations carry on the essence of the memories of the hunter. Besides, it is worth far more in the hand than on the wall, especially since one can take a picture of it, carry that with them, and share it with far more people that way, and then pull a pen made from it out of one's pocket and get even more ooo's and aah's!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Dec 7, 2008)

Dawn DAMHIKT but the knife thing tends to be a slippery slope --  as bad as wood turning.  Appproach with caution, because while some of the gear and jigs are the same, you will be adding other tools, jigs, and acessories.  Then there is the leather work for sheathes and cases.   There is a lot of slippery grease being poured by those who have already done the slide........

But you can get some really good chances to do very good work, that looks good and functions well!!!

Have fun on the downward trip ---   Been there, done that, got the Tee Shirt -- and still sliding down.


----------



## RHossack (Dec 7, 2008)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Pity to cut that up. Congrats.


Thanks Frank, but the only cutting up on those horns will be the wood to mount them on.

My son got a nice little 4 point that will make it's way to my stock pile.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 7, 2008)

RHossack said:


> Yes you did ... and I have a slight hunch how the topic will go when jumping on a woman with a question in a non-pen-turning conference.
> 
> Hmmm, your avatar suggests other than pen turning. Too make sure that this topic is pen related, I re-supplied my antler stock for pems


 
LOL... I am sorry, but I have never seen a dead deer or a live one for that matter sticking out of the trunk of a car. Hey, use what you have got to do what you love is the way I look at it.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. I think Santa has made the decisions as too what kits to get this year. Lets hope that it was the correct one.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 8, 2008)

cozee said:


> Dawn, thanks for asking that question. In response, it brings out those whom you've put your trust in to answer and help yet it also brings out those who have forgotten what it is like; first, to venture into a new craft, and second, that like the rest of us, we do have more than one interest yet they may well be uniquely related. You go girl!!!:good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You just don't understand trophies. ;-)


----------



## RHossack (Dec 8, 2008)

cowchaser said:


> LOL... I am sorry, but I have never seen a dead deer or a live one for that matter sticking out of the trunk of a car. Hey, use what you have got to do what you love is the way I look at it.


He was hauled into work to play that nationally recognized game called "Mine is bigger than yours" ...


----------

